# Western Decor



## Woodsman (Aug 31, 2012)

Framed arrowheads that a customer supplied me with and had me make this to hang it on the wall with.


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice arrowheads and frame. I collect them...or used to. Since they changed the farming/plowing practices a few years ago they are practically impossible to find nowadays. Ah, the good old days. Gary


----------



## JMC (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice, great job on the frame.


----------

